# SUPPORT ME



## rudy (Feb 20, 2011)

hI MY FRIENDS as you know I have been suffering a nightmare with my DPDR , I am still suffering but I want to fight for my dreams and keep going on , for those who don t know me I was intoxicated by Benzos and my life turned quickly to a nighmare and the withdrawal left me almost dead in the Emergencies .

Today I have a project , as I am an actor ( not a star , it means that I act ) I want to be able to show people that I worth something , and the only friends I can rely on are you all because you know the nightmare I had to get through

I want to be a commenter for French TV and for that I need your support , even if it is in French , actually I am canadian could you watch my video , let comments and pass forward .

I will deliver videos in English Soon .

Thank you so much for your support .

http://www.youtube.com/user/Rudylamouvance?feature=mhum#p/u/0/MqmwJ_Gxuhg


----------



## rudy (Feb 20, 2011)

Follow me on twitter rudylamouvance

http://www.youtube.com/user/Rudylamouvance?feature=mhum#p/u/0/MqmwJ_Gxuhg


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

sorry,

no speak francois amigo

i'm sure what you are saying is terrific though

surf


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I hope you don't mind me asking but how did benzo's make your DP worse? What were you on and what was your dosage? I started 0.25mg Clonazepam a few weeks ago and all though it doesn't improve my DP it helps with my anxiety and making me feel better in general.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Awesome Rudy!!!!!!!!!! You came such a long way in your recovery. Thanks for giving me hope! I will support you fo sure!


----------



## ladybugz (Feb 6, 2011)

Love you Rudy....you're awesome!! Big hugssssss from Lisa


----------



## rudy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you Lisa , Philos and kenny , it really touch my heart , and all the good waves you send to me are like a present to me , a precious one !!!

Kenny here is the video in English , tell me what you think about it









http://www.youtube.com/user/Rudylamouvance?feature=mhee#p/u/1/li2axr8gFl0

Jayde I was prescribed for month 8 mg of clonazepam a day , it was way too much , and the withdrawals caused me dpdr , and so many horrible things I wish no one experienced


----------



## rudy (Feb 20, 2011)

An other video FUNNIER , exclusive









http://bit.ly/mG7Bqg


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

hey, you are sexy when you speak french


----------

